# I have long term residence permit realesed from Italy and i want to move to germany



## excavo (8 mo ago)

Hello, I'm Turcanu Ion and i would like to move to germany (Frankfurt) for work. I have 20 years, i was born in Moldova but currently i live in Italy. I have an "EU residence permit for long-term residents" realeased from Italy, a bank account with 20k euros and a university degree in Economics, Management and International Markets (graduated in Italy). I dont have any job offer from Germany. 

I gave all this informations because i know they could matter.

I have some questions that I cannot find answered online, please help me if you can:

1. Before entering germany to work, do i need a Visa or do i need to request the residence permit? I know that all third country citizens have to do all before enter germany. Does my long-term residence permit exempt me from this point? (Im moldovan citizen).

2. Does my long-term residence permit grant me any privileges? Do I have some simplified procedure or something? In short, does it make any difference to have a European long-term permit? Because I had read that all those who have a long-term residence permit in a country of the European Union are entitled to a residence permit in other countries as well.

3. If I need an employment contract, how can I expect a company to be willing to wait so long for me?
Let me explain, I have a university degree in economics, so I aspire to a fairly prestigious job. How can I expect these busy companies to wait for me while I apply for a residence permit (it can take up to 3 months from what I read)? I think no one would want to hire a person who needs more months before being able to work ... By chance, while waiting for the residence permit, I am issued some paper that allows me to work?


4. Considering the information I have given you, what would be the best option for me? The most effective method of obtaining a residence permit in my case.

Thanks to all those who want to help me.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

excavo said:


> 2. Does my long-term residence permit grant me any privileges? Do I have some simplified procedure or something? In short, does it make any difference to have a European long-term permit? Because I had read that all those who have a long-term residence permit in a country of the European Union are entitled to a residence permit in other countries as well.


The privileges of the permit you have are very often over exaggerated. If you have enough funds, you are entitled to a residence permit under §38a AufenthG that *does not automatically* include the right to work. If you can find cheap accommodation, your 20,000€ might be just about enough to meet the requirements for a 1 year renewable residence permit. If you want to work with a permit issued under §38a, your prospective employer will have to demonstrate that there are no EU citizens or other TCN with the right to work in Germany available for the position. 

On the other hand, if your degree is recognised in Germany and you find a job with a salary over 58k, you can apply for a Blue Card.



excavo said:


> 3. If I need an employment contract, how can I expect a company to be willing to wait so long for me?
> Let me explain, I have a university degree in economics, so I aspire to a fairly prestigious job. How can I expect these busy companies to wait for me while I apply for a residence permit (it can take up to 3 months from what I read)? I think no one would want to hire a person who needs more months before being able to work ... By chance, while waiting for the residence permit, I am issued some paper that allows me to work?


German hiring processes are sometimes quite long and many German employees have to give 3 to 6 months notice before quitting. It is not uncommon for German employers to have to wait for a new employee. On the other hand, highly skilled employees with high salaries can have their permits processed within weeks.

Your biggest obstacle will be finding a skilled position in your field. Germany has an over supply of business grads.

In which areas are you looking for a job? How many years experience do you have? How well do you speak German?


----------

